# what disease is related to smelly poop



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

Dear pigeon lovers:

I need your help again. what disease is related to smelly poop? 
The wild pigeon is weak, cannot fly. Not crazy about eating nor drinking water. 

Enclosed is his greenish pooh, smelly. He is the only one display this smelly symptoms. 

He is pretty nervous, I do not know if opening his mouth is possible? I do want him to relax and feel better.
If a bird is not drinking his medicine, what can I do?
Also, if they only take a tiny sip, will they get enough dosage to heal their illness?

thanks for answering.
Joy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Smelly poops usually indicate a bacterial infection, probably e-coli or salmonella. I think they both respond to Baytril.

Pigeons with diarrhoea often become dehydrated so pedyalite (slightly warm) or if you are somewhere where this is not available you can mix 1/2 pint warm water with 1/2 dessert spoon of honey, glucose or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. Dip his beak in the solution so that he knows it is there.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Joyful, you will get better and more informative responses if you do not start a new thread each time you have an issue, but continue to post in you original thread, unless this is a completly different bird or when the same bird has a different health matter.

You say "drinking his medicine" what do you mean by this, as in your other thread you were given very clear instructions how to mix and give the medicine you had and it did not involve having him "drink" medicine, but was to be given orally by syringe.

Also, you were asked a number of questions that went unanswered and without getting all the information we can possibly get, it makes it that much harder trying to help you.

So we are all clear, please explain what med(s) you are giving, what kind, how much and what strength and how you are giving them. Did you get the Metronidazole? What are you feeding him? Can you give us a weight for him?


Karyn


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

Karyn, this is a new bird. " Drink his water" to me means He can do it naturally on his own.
Thanks for reminding, the only other method is using Syringe. I think I be very nervous doing this task. ....
thanks Feefo, at least now I know what possible disease I need to research. Big Thanks.


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadly, the other bird with big lump passed away already.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Joyful, I am not sure what you are getting at, later in your first post you say "drinking his medicine" and then say if he is only drinking a sip will he get enough of a dose to heal illness, to me this means you are medicating by water. I truly want to help you, as perhaps others do as well, but you are not being responsive, you did not answer any of the questions I asked.

Again, please explain what, if any, med(s) you are currently giving, what kind, how much and what strength and how exactly are you are giving them. Did you get the Metronidazole for the other bird? What are you feeding him? Can you give us a weight for him? Can you post a photo of him?

I am sorry to hear of the loss of the other bird, but in order to get the help you need for a bird, you have to focus on the questions being asked, responded to them the best you can, and then try and follow through with the recommendations that you are given to help the bird you are caring for.

Karyn


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

The cute birdie that had smelly poop died before I can administer any medicine. I feel so helpless......


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

Taking medicine is just a general question. 
The wild pigeons that I tried so hard to rescue are very nervous and scared. I have a hard time holding them, when trying to give them a sip of water, let alone using a syringe. They struggle a lot, moving their heads to object and refuse to open their mouths.
I am very inexperienced with sick birds. ..
hope to learn from others how to administer medicine.

I do greatly appreciated all the replies I got, THANK YOU. hoping other pigeons can get a faster diagnosis and the right medicine sooner next time.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Joyful, Birds like this one with the bacterial infection die very fast once they cannot fly, and have often lost too much weight by the time you find them. Its unlikely that you could have saved it, so please don't blame yourself. A very skilled & experienced carer may have known what to do, but even then its really hard to save pigeons where the disease has progressed to the point where they show their illness and can be captured.

If you come across another bird that feels wasted from bacterial infection again and has diarrhea, here is a document that you may find ver helpful (it actualy scared the hell out of me and showed me how complicated it is to save a very sick bird)

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/Emaciation.html

As you can see, you can do more harm than good if you interfere with a dying bird unless you know what you are doing.

X bella


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks, Bella. a very informative article, ...very scienific....need to read it a few times first.

wild birds are hard for me, they do not let me touch them or hold them.
how do you examine the crop of a wild, resistent pigeon?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Joyful, I am not sure what you mean by `examine' the crop?. You can gently feel it externally to see if it feels full, hard, or has a foreign body in it. Otherwise the bird would need a crop swab by a vet.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

JOYFUL... thanks for trying to help the sick pigeons.

When administering medicine by syringe, I usually hold the bird in one arm, wrapped in a towel with their head and crop exposed. With the hand of that arm, I hold their head steady. Then I put the syringe in at the TIP of their mouth, NOT deep into their mouth. I push a little of the syringe so the liquid lands on their tongue, and the usually will just swallow it. If they just let it sit in their mouth. I take the other hand and close their beak and massage directly under their beak....which often makes them swallow.

To look in their mouth you do the exact same thing. One arm holds the pigeon in a towel, that hand holds the head still. And the other hand gently prys the beak open so you can look inside.

I know they are skittish and I know it is difficult because you do not want to aggravate them anymore. But these birds do sound very ill...so, you are doing the right thing by trying. Yes, it may cause them stress...but...in their condition they need medicine. You just have to remind yourself that even though it makes them scared, they do need treatment.

Thank you for helping them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> The cute birdie that had smelly poop died before I can administer any medicine. I feel so helpless......


I am so sorry. Sometimes it is just too late to help them but we must always try. Thank you for looking after the little one.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Joyful,




Where are you located?



'Smelly poop' can be from many things, most of which have to do with Bacterial or Parasties or micro-organsism or Yeast problems in the digestive system.

Bacterial or Yeast problems in the digestive system can either be the problem itself, or, a result of other problems of their Liver or as may be.

Delayed pooping can make the poops smelly also, since it allows more then usual time for various organisms to multiply in the contents of the intestines.


Do you have a Cage for keepig sick Birds under observation, and for them to feel safe and prtected?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------

